# Websites to buy NYX off?



## Exotica (Dec 30, 2008)

hey girls
i'm looking for a website that sells large amounts of nyx (preferably their round lipsticks line) which ship to australia and accept paypal echeque (non cc payments)

anyone know of any?
TIA


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

MsCuppyCakes.com
She has the round lipsticks for the cheapest I can find... $1.25 and international shipping, plus it says free shipping until the 31st but I don't know if that's only for US.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more

also has some NYX stuff for cheap. Round lipsticks are 1.50 right now.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Listen to her she always knows where the deals are at!! haha

Cherryculture is having a sale wooo~


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 30, 2008)

ShopCraze - authentic makeup products - nyx and mac cosmetics

The postage doesn't take as long as cherryculture


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_ShopCraze - authentic makeup products - nyx and mac cosmetics

The postage doesn't take as long as cherryculture_

 
second ShopCraze..... the shipping took a week...
while CC took a month.... booo!!


----------



## banjobama (Dec 30, 2008)

Cherry Culture will ship worldwide but I stopped ordering from them, they messed up my address on all but one of my orders there and so it took forever to get here, I wouldn't really recommend CC. And that is just an FPO box not even an international address!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

damn that sucks you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






i've ordered from them a good three times, and it always took a week for me to get my stuff. from the time the order was processed and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dah well.

at least there are other options


----------



## Exotica (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks for all the help!
i'm ordering around 20 round lipsticks off MsCuppyCakes


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 1, 2009)

Before you do that!!! Check your local bargain/discount store. Theres one by me called "Top Baragain" and they sell NYX. Some sell BYS but alot of them sell NYX too. Just check it out next time you are walking by one. 
Which part of sydney are you from cause I might be able to point you near one that sells them.


----------



## Exotica (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Before you do that!!! Check your local bargain/discount store. Theres one by me called "Top Baragain" and they sell NYX. Some sell BYS but alot of them sell NYX too. Just check it out next time you are walking by one. 
Which part of sydney are you from cause I might be able to point you near one that sells them._

 
i've never heard of top bargain.. I must be missing out lol
i'm from around homebush/strathfield


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Exotica! and thanks for the links ladies


----------



## Dorit (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi
I just saw some NYX at Groove in Myer Centre, Brisbane. I was actually disappointed of the poor qulity ... Perhaps the other products are better. I wonder why stores like Priceline or Target don't carry the whole range.


----------



## Brie (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_ShopCraze - authentic makeup products - nyx and mac cosmetics

The postage doesn't take as long as cherryculture_

 
Thanks for this i just ordered some pigment samples!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## *lolly (Mar 29, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that Cherry Culture is having a 20% off storewide sale that ends on the _31st of March_ (tomorrow!) Put the code *MMM20* befor e you checkout to get the discount


----------



## InTheFade (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got my (first internet makeup order ever!) order from Makeup Geek Store of a NYX lippie (strawberry milk $2.89US) and a lipliner (flower $2.49US). Looks like I could have gotten a better deal on single product prices with the shops linked in the posts above, though.

I also got a ben nye & some mac pigment samples which were $1.99 - $2.99US each and they had a lot more product than I'd imagined for that price.

However, the shipping was only $5.15US for 7 products and delivery only took 8 days (which was surprising since I chose the cheapest shipping option).

So it might be worth comparing the different websites if you're considering doing a smaller order like I did.

Now I'm looking at getting some of the NYX trios and blushes.. argh! At least it's significantly cheaper than MAC even taking into consideration the money conversion and shipping fees


----------



## elle25 (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to start getting some NYX but I just wanted to check something. Has any NYX been faked yet? I got screwed out of a bit of money because I didn't know that MAC was faked and I don't want it to happen again. 

And does anyone know if theres a discount store, like the one a poster above mentioned in Sydney, thats in Melbourne?

Also I have been trying everything to get the Ben Nye fantasy wheel and the only place I could find it was amazon. But the postage was like $70 and theres no way I was going to pay that much for a little wheel.

Edit- NM on the Ben Nye wheel, I've found it with much cheaper shipping


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I can't imagine NYX being faked because it is just a d/s brand. I did buy a questionable eyeshadow though from an ebay seller in the US, the spelling was wrong on the sticker and the eyshadow was pressed flat, not in NYX's usual quilted fashion. I put it down to perhaps it being a second or an old one.

If you're in Melbourne, Groove stores have some NYX right now. Just some foundation, blushes, the mosaics and a small range of the shadows in brights, no neutrals besides black. 

I buy mine off cherryculture whenever they have a sale, they're so cheap that even with shipping you're only paying a couple of dollars a piece for really good quality products (the shadows, blushes and lippies, not sure about the rest)


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^ Yeah, Groove is the only place in Oz I've seen selling NYX, last time I was there they were selling lipliners for 40c!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 22, 2009)

40c! wow. My local groove has liners but they're mixed up with that brand jac that looks like nyx.. I wonder if they're made by the same company. I picked up an eye liner but wasn't really happy with it so i'm sticking to the shadows, blush and lippies.


----------



## piink_liily (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahaha yeah what a bargain! They had a whole lot of cheapie brands all mixed together so I just picked out the NYX ones.


----------



## elle25 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ I can't imagine NYX being faked because it is just a d/s brand. I did buy a questionable eyeshadow though from an ebay seller in the US, the spelling was wrong on the sticker and the eyshadow was pressed flat, not in NYX's usual quilted fashion. I put it down to perhaps it being a second or an old one.

If you're in Melbourne, Groove stores have some NYX right now. Just some foundation, blushes, the mosaics and a small range of the shadows in brights, no neutrals besides black. 

I buy mine off cherryculture whenever they have a sale, they're so cheap that even with shipping you're only paying a couple of dollars a piece for really good quality products (the shadows, blushes and lippies, not sure about the rest)_

 
Where's Groove? Is it in the city or an outer suburb?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ there's one at Highpoint.. I'm not sure where else. 

They have a website that doesn't work


----------



## elle25 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ there's one at Highpoint.. I'm not sure where else. 

They have a website that doesn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Groove Accessories...theres one of those at Melbourne Central too. Its probably the same, right? Hopefully it is, since MC is a lot easier for me to get to.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ Yep! Groove accessories it is. Let us know if they've got any good nyx there, I've already cleaned highpoint out of anything good.


----------

